

Ask HN: Any hackers in Berkeley? - Johngibb

My partner and I just recently grabbed a place in Berkeley and were wondering if there way a hacker news population around here. Any events we should check out? Any groups?<p>Any information is appreciated! Thanks!
======
Johngibb
Guess not :(

